# Binos



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Looking to use up some basspro credit I have. I could use some binos. I don't know much about them. I am looking at these. Thaey seem to be good and in my price range. Any suggestions?

http://www.basspro.com/Redfield-Rebel-10x42-Binoculars/product/10206720/

http://www.basspro.com/Redfield-Renegade-10x50mm-Binoculars/product/10215814/?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL

http://www.basspro.com/Nikon-Trailblazer-AllTerrain-Binoculars/product/10207999/


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I think I would go with the Nikon out of those three, I have a pair of original redfield 10x50 and love them for Coues deer hunting, but for anything else they are a little big. I generally carry 10x42 bushnells unless I plan on doing alot of sitting and glassing.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

never held or looked thru redfield binos

but i do own a pair of nikon binos,and love them.ive had them for years and they are just as good today as the day i bought.

mine are only 8x,i use them in the woods for turkey hunting every year,but am thinking of getting a pair in 10x.

when i finaly get a new pair they will either be nikon,or leoupold.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My favorites are Nikon, I have an 8x42 they are clear and bright, I'd buy them all over again. I have an older set of 10x50's they are to bulky and heavy for my liking.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I have the 8x30 Swarovski and the 10 x 40, the 8 x 30 have it all. If your doing a lot of extended glassing then look at the higher end glass, your eyes will tell you how good of glass it really is by how sore or tired they will become from many hours of looking through them.


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Nikon would b my choice. Hav 8x and I hav no problem with them


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Nikon of these three. As mentioned by others the Higher quality (More $$$) really makes a big difference in the amount of animals you can see. We currently use two Nikon's and one Leopold (Kids are TOUGH on optics) but they do not compare to the Swarovski's that my co-workers use.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

when you get into the 10x range they get hard to stabilize and I have some Cammon that are quite good to use with one hand when needed such as on a boat or for looking long distance. I use 8x30 Stiner for my light ones.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

So it sounds like we are saying..... Go down to 8x and spend a little more.....


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I am saying that in order to have more usable power unsupported. A friend used the bill of his hat to hold his still and there are other ways to do it but I think for me 8x are the best for me unless are stabilized.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> So it sounds like we are saying..... Go down to 8x and spend a little more.....


 Yes,the 8 x 30 that I have are awesome, the 10 x 40 in the higher end glass I've used for glassing sheep etc., many many hours looking through them.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks guys. I am following now. I will look at some 8x. Seems they will suite my needs better.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

http://www.basspro.com/Nikon-PROSTAFF-7-ATB-Binoculars/product/12050409000013/

These look like they fit the bill.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am starting to wonder if they are even worth even getting..... There are some places I hunt that they might be helpful but, I wonder if I will be spending more time fussing with them and moving about negating their usefulness.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Unless you have used binos much you will be suprised at the ability of this pair. Having the tripod option will be helpful if you spend long times glassing an area. I think these are the best bet of the group.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

itzDirty said:


> http://www.basspro.com/Nikon-PROSTAFF-7-ATB-Binoculars/product/12050409000013/ These look like they fit the bill.


 Link not working on this end!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I know what you mean Rick, if you are just wanting them for coyote hunting.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I have the Nikon Monarch ATB 8X42 and they are awesome. Fairly light and wear them with a harness. Never even know they're hanging. They don't fog up and shed water or snow. Good luck !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Not sure what went wrong with the link Rick. I will try to change it when I get home.

Yeah Ed they will only be for coyote hunting. Ya dont need the often but I can think of a few places I would like to have them.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well, I will probably get hammered on this coming statement, lol !

If you are very sure you will only be using them for coyote hunting, I wouldnt spend even that much on a pair. You wont be looking through them for long periods of time or even at long distances like a mile or more, probably less than 200 yds. I would look for a pair of cheaper that are clear ,make sure you look through them in the store as far as you can. I also would go for a smaller pair in size , now like I said this is ONLY if they are to be only for calling. But if you ever plan on "glassing" with binos, get the best you can afford !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I probably should have been clearer with my purpose. like you are saying ed. i wont be using them for more than a few minutes here and there. They will only be for coyote hunting. I will be looking about 500-1000 yards tops. I want to be able to see just inside the wood line or grass at the edge of a filed. Often they sit there and wait, hidden from plain vision. If I could extend my vision (without using the scope on the gun which is too much moving) it might be helpful. I am not trying to get a shot that far..... But I would like to know if they are there. My new stomping grounds are much more open than my older hunting spots.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

So I had to run out to the mall with the wife. At Dicks looking at the binoculars. Looking through the pro staff nikon is nice. Redfield rebel is just as nice to me. I saw a fella, parked in the back of the lot about 400 yards away, eating an hamberbur...... looked like mcdonalds...... Red fields are $50 less...... I am sold.


----------



## 6.5creedmoor (Jan 31, 2013)

If you haven't bought yet, check into some vortex diamondback. or for a little cheaper, the crossfire. ass good of glass as anything in their respective price ranges and best warranty in the business.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks creed but you were a little late.


----------

